# stucco finished on a non-plum indoor stone walll foundation



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Over 750 blocks in 1/2 a day? I'd love to see that.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

dom-mas said:


> Over 750 blocks in 1/2 a day? I'd love to see that.


ok with setup and tear down 1 day.:thumbsup: That 750 a day is well within 1 days work for the sub I use. They really attack stuff with an army of guys depending on size of job minimum of 6 as many as 15.

Cole


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> ok with setup and tear down 1 day.:thumbsup: That 750 a day is well within 1 days work for the sub I use. They really attack stuff with an army of guys depending on size of job minimum of 6 as many as 15.
> 
> Cole


Our guys are 3 man crew and they push around 400 a day. Your guys rock! :rockon:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

there was a cost factor why he didn't want to use block. 6 guys for a days work isn't cheap.


----------



## domfara (Feb 15, 2012)

your right dom mas. itll take some time just to get it as fluch and even as posiblie and then i have to do the finish. its all labor


----------



## domfara (Feb 15, 2012)

i appreciate the feedback guys. glad i found this site


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> It'll take more than 2 days. You couldn't build it out much more than 1/2" at a time. It may only take 16 hrs but a lot more than 2 days.


That is true,you can build it out only about 1/2" at a time...what if he adds some fast-set to mix...that stuff sets in about an hour so he can give it a go every 5 hours...

I am thinking two days labor,but OP will need to be on site three times.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> ok with setup and tear down 1 day.:thumbsup: That 750 a day is well within 1 days work for the sub I use. They really attack stuff with an army of guys depending on size of job minimum of 6 as many as 15.
> 
> Cole


thats pretty crazy..I used to be pretty good on block and can probably lay about 150 8" inch on my own...300ish with helper...


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL @ laying 8" block on your own. What are you Rambo?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

JBM said:


> LOL @ laying 8" block on your own. What are you Rambo?


I have done it...when I could not afford another brickie to help me...truely sad story :sad:


EDIT I should probably follow your advice though. About 400 sq ft of advil...


----------



## domfara (Feb 15, 2012)

impressive italian


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

domfara said:


> impressive italian


Yea those were the "starving" days...16 hour shifts...


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> I have done it...when I could not afford another brickie to help me...truely sad story :sad:
> 
> 
> EDIT I should probably follow your advice though. About 400 sq ft of advil...


Ive built more then one chimney by myself, tell me about it.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

JBM said:


> Ive built more then one chimney by myself, tell me about it.


think thats way harder than laying 8" inch block by myself...so whos Rambo here? :laughing:


----------

